# Bread Recipe?



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anyone got a reallly good tried and tested recipe for a loaf of bread? That doesnt use yeast? Ive never made bread before, but it sounds like you all like making bread, so i thought ok ill have a go n see what its like lol  so i bought a loaf tin last week. I wanted to try it out. First ill try making some bread and then perphaps meatloaf, and i think i seen a good recipe here for salmonloaf also. Yummmy. Thanks.


----------



## Chausiubao (Jun 27, 2006)

without yeast? thats interesting. Steamed buns use baking powder to leaven, for various reasons, but still the only ones i know have yeast in them. But other then that, the only recipes for bread or baked goods that don't use yeast that I know of are coffee cake and various flat breads. I can give u a good yeasted bread recipe tho.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2006)

This recipe doesn't use a loaf pan but is made without yeast.  It's quick and easy.
 
 
*Classic English Soda Bread*

3 C Flour
1 1/2 tsp Baking Powder
1 1/2 tsp Salt
1 1/2 C Milk

Before you do anything else, preheat the oven to 425 F. Then collect the ingredients and begin the recipe. Otherwise, there won’t be enough time for the oven to reach temperature before you’re done. Plan on mixing the ingredients just before baking.

Combine the dry ingredients. Mix the milk in gently until blended.

Place the dough on an oiled cookie sheet. Shape it into a round loaf about 8 inches in diameter with a rounded top. Dust the top with flour.

Using a bread knife, make two cuts at right angles, edge to edge, on the top of the loaf. (about a quarter of an inch deep)

Cover with an inverted stainless steel mixing bowl. Bake 30 minutes.

Remove the bowl and bake for another 30 minutes.

Cool before serving.


----------

